# When you can't find a job at all and you really have no other options



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

I have managed to live 5 years without working for anyone else. I have been self-employed and have survived but not done particularly well. The depression and SA have not helped. I have written before about being refused business because of SA, but that's not really a big. The biggest hindrance has been being too depressed at times physically and mentally to follow through on things.

Anyway, I have realized for quite some time that I probably SHOULD look for a job. If anything at least to have something steady and some forced social interactions. I have probably known this for 2 years. I did apply for something 2 years ago that would have been perfect- half days, decent pay, doing a task I already do for myself. I never heard back and thought it was because of SA or they simply didn't like me. I was told I pretty much had the job and the interview was a formality. I think they ended up not hiring anyone- so I guess that makes me feel a little better. But it really soured me on looking for anything else.

My cashflow is negative. I admit to having some private help from relatives from time to time. But there's really no chance of that going forward. I am in a position now where I HAVE to get a job. I probably need 2 full time jobs just to get by, considering I have no chance of making "real" money.

I have now applied for 102 jobs with not a single response. I have only heard from some obvious scams through careerbuilder/monster. I am not picky at all. Can't afford to be. Applied for minimum wage crappy jobs and everything else. Most of these are actively advertising and renewing their ads.

I think because of SA, being self employed ( because of SA), and other reasons I am not aware of, I am considered completely unemployable. I don't know.

I started working when I was 14 and have never had a period in my life of not at least working, going to school or both. I have above average education, MENSA level IQ. Like many with SA, I have worked in jobs that in some ways feel "below" me and I didn't seek a lot of responsibility and social interaction. However, I have done them well and have a solid history. I have had 3 jobs that lasted over a year. I worked in a restaurant for 11 years including 7 days a week 55+ hours for months at a time. Worked in retail/retail sales- 2 jobs for over a year each. Retail/Restaurant are the kind of low level low pay jobs that should be relatively "easy" and are always hiring. Can't get a response on those. I also had experience in temporary jobs like the Census and was a stand-in/extra in a movie. Everything else was long term and people were happy with my work.

I really don't know what's going to happen. Is there anyone else who is an adult who can't get a job at all and has no other means of support?

Honestly I used to be the biggest " Anyone can get a job if he wants. Stay in school. Work hard, blah blah" type in the world. But more and more I sympathize with the jobless, homeless, drug addicts, and other "have nots." I am a "clean cut" white guy with a college degree ( nothing impressive but it says something statistically), work history, no criminal history, no negative work history, never used a drug/never smoked anything/don't even drink. My SA might be apparent in some ways, but that's about it. People won't deal with me. I can't imagine how I would deal with things if I had some real disadvantages.

Unless the threat of starvation kicks in some biological response and "cures" my SA I don't know how I am going to keep going (ethically).

Maybe I just need to decide I won't get a job and force myself to be self-sufficient and effectively entrepreneurial in a sort of vacuum.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow,you seem like a perfect candidate for many jobs! The only thing I wondered about was if you're sabotaging yourself in the interview stage? They tend to be more agreeable to people that are very "on" - people that can shine so to speak. You have to project confidence,even if it's fake. This is such a terrible economy - companies can afford to be very picky. Have someone you trust and that can be objective take a good look at your resume. Good luck,wish I could offer more help,as these are probably things you've already thought of. It's amazing how little of an advantage a degree can be these day!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

First off, what would you like to do? What did you major in? What are you good at? What skills you do have?


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> First off, what would you like to do? What did you major in? What are you good at? What skills you do have?


Most of my experience is in retail and restaurant type stuff, which I would be fine doing. I only graduated in "general studies" but almost completed a degree in Business, majored in Political ( yeah, I know) originally, took some IT stuff,etc.

My skills in self-employment probably don't translate that well to employment. So I would probably fall back on my previous experiences.

I am not expecting any kind of job that pays anything at all or has any responsibility. I am talking about just anything that has a paycheck.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Still Waters said:


> Wow,you seem like a perfect candidate for many jobs! The only thing I wondered about was if you're sabotaging yourself in the interview stage? They tend to be more agreeable to people that are very "on" - people that can shine so to speak. You have to project confidence,even if it's fake. This is such a terrible economy - companies can afford to be very picky. Have someone you trust and that can be objective take a good look at your resume. Good luck,wish I could offer more help,as these are probably things you've already thought of. It's amazing how little of an advantage a degree can be these day!


Well, I've only had one interview and that was 2 years ago. I can't even get to that stage. I agree that I don't help myself any when I get to that stage.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

TheGMan said:


> Most of my experience is in retail and restaurant type stuff, which I would be fine doing. I only graduated in "general studies" but almost completed a degree in Business, majored in Political ( yeah, I know) originally, took some IT stuff,etc.
> 
> My skills in self-employment probably don't translate that well to employment. So I would probably fall back on my previous experiences.
> 
> I am not expecting any kind of job that pays anything at all or has any responsibility. I am talking about just anything that has a paycheck.


You have all the tools to get not only a good job but a great job, it's just a matter of placing yourself where you can get an opportunity to do so. To get in the door in a sector at first is tough and you do have to take something low paid to start with and the first job that come along. But you should use this as an opportunity to do something you actually want to do because your current expectations is just to get a check, why not look for some kind of paid internship to get you in the door? It may suck at first, but believe me it pays off. Or else, just look for something you actually want to do. Attend job fairs, look on monster for any type of jobs, not necesarily applying for them, but reading about the job description to see what interests you. Also give yourself another advantage, I'm not sure if you exercise or not, but you should. People do judge on appearance and you have to make yourself look the best you can. You should give yourself any advantage you can get.

Also you have to be proactive and request to talk to the company recruiter and advertise yourself. Not only do you have to show you are looking for a job, but you want THAT job. Have you considered going back to the temp agency? It's a lot of hard work, but that's all you can do is keep on going for it. Read websites on how to tailor your resume to make it look better.

Anything you do, which can be mundane as surfing on the web and typing on google believe it or not can become a marketable skill. It's just a matter of finding the right industry buzz words to use on your resume and that requires a bit of research. If you want, I can review your resume and see how it can be spiced up, omit your name, address and contact information. Not saying I'm all that knowledgeable or that my assistance would get you a job, but I do want to help based on what I experienced. All I have is a high school degree and started out with no tangible, useful skills. But I managed to turn that and build experience and kept building.


----------



## Envision (Jul 30, 2009)

TheGMan said:


> Well, I've only had one interview and that was 2 years ago. I can't even get to that stage. I agree that I don't help myself any when I get to that stage.


I'm sorry to hear about your sad story. You're a very bright guy and you express yourself well.

You probably need to talk to a job counselor. Hopefully they can provide a few suggestions.

I'll state what's on my mind.

You've been self-employed for five years with some income. Make sure you're okay with the IRS. Having problems with the IRS will make your situation even worse. I assume you've been paying your quarterly estimated taxes in a timely fashion. At least before the recession.

I subscribe to the Wall Street Journal. Within the past two weeks, there was an article about placement agencies. Many major corporations and companies ( Fortune 500 companies ) have been paying major bucks to assist their laid-off employees find work. These agencies fine tune job-seeking skills, resumes, and employment interviews.

I got the message from this article that it was somewhat of a joke. Some people did say it was okay. However, many laid off employees said it was worthless. You might want to look at this article. You can see what's been helpful to laid-off employees and what's not been helpful to laid-off employees.

Have you applied for disability benefits? The process is not easy and the time frame is long. Most people are rejected the first time. Then you present your case, often times with an attorney, to the proper agency. That's an option but the rewards, if any, would be way down the road. It could be a year or two?

North Carolina has been hard-hit with this recession.

This may be a dumb question, but do you have any connections, however remote, to Elizabeth Dole? You probably don't, but I thought I would ask. You both have roots to the same North Carolina town. I did check the net briefly as to where you live. It's a fairly small town. Sometimes, you can network with friends you know to get a job. It could be a friend, of a friend, of a friend. You may not know Dole directly, but know people who know her. And she did spend some time there, when she was recently running for office.

Just to get a little income flowing, maybe you could bartend. You could learn it in a week or two. But with SA, socializing with bar patrons might be difficult.

Some unemployed people have moved to North Dakota. I guess they have the lowest unemployment rate. I know nothing about the state but you could check that out--or another state with fairly low unemployment.

Good luck to you. And luck is what you need. I really do hope things improve for you.


----------



## Envision (Jul 30, 2009)

TheGMan said:


> Well, I've only had one interview and that was 2 years ago. I can't even get to that stage. I agree that I don't help myself any when I get to that stage.


I'm sorry to hear about your sad story. You're a very bright guy and you express yourself well.

You probably need to talk to a job counselor. Hopefully they can provide a few suggestions.

I'll state what's on my mind.

You've been self-employed for five years with some income. Make sure you're okay with the IRS. Having problems with the IRS will make your situation even worse. I assume you've been paying your quarterly estimated taxes in a timely fashion. At least before the recession.

I subscribe to the Wall Street Journal. Within the past two weeks, there was an article about placement agencies. Many major corporations and companies ( Fortune 500 companies ) have been paying major bucks to assist their laid-off employees find work. These agencies fine tune job-seeking skills, resume, and employment interviews.

I got the message from this article that it was somewhat of a joke. Some people did say it was okay. However, many laid off employees said it was worthless. You might want to look at this article. You can see what's been helpful to laid-off employees and what's not been helpful to laid-off employees.

Have you applied for disability benefits? The process is not easy and the time frame is long. Most people are rejected the first time. Then you present your case, often times with an attorney, to the proper agency. That's an option but the rewards, if any, would be way down the road. It could be a year or two?

North Carolina has been hard-hit with this recession.

This may be a dumb question, but do you have any connections, however remote, to Elizabeth Dole? You probably don't, but I thought I would ask. You both have roots to the same North Carolina town. I did check the net briefly as to where you live. It's a fairly small town. Sometimes, you can network with friends you know to get a job. It could be a friend, of a friend, of a friend. You may not know Dole directly, but know people who know her. And she did spend some time there, when she was recently running for office.

Just to get a little income flowing, maybe you could bartend. You could learn it in a week or two. But with SA, socializing with bar patrons might be difficult.

Some unemployed people have moved to North Dakota. I guess they have the lowest unemployment rate. I know nothing about the state but you could check that out--or another state with fairly low unemployment.

Good luck to you. And luck is what you need. I really do hope things improve for you.


----------



## Envision (Jul 30, 2009)

Envision said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your sad story. You're a very bright guy and you express yourself well.
> 
> You probably need to talk to a job counselor. Hopefully they can provide a few suggestions.
> 
> ...


I made a mistake. You're from Salisbury, Maryland. Not North Carolina.

I couldn't see the state abbreviations. All I saw was Salisbury and Berlin. I assumed it was North Carolina.

There's two towns in North Carolina: Salisbury, and NEW Berlin. I couldn't remember the "New" part, though.

I'm sorry about the mistake.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I feel your pain man. Since earning my Bachelors degree 6 years ago, I've done nothing but spin my wheels ever since. I'm either unemployed or underemployed.

I'm so fed up with my situation that I'm strongly considering going back to school for some kind of certificate in a niche. My communications degree didn't exactly give me any skills.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I pretty much gave up a long time ago. Even though I have long-term part-time employment and I currently have a weekend job (don't like it much and some people would kill for it -- beach umbrella and chair rentals), work/wage-slavery is something I don't take too seriously. The only part that gets to me is the guilt. It's that deeply ingrained Puritan work ethic in Americans. Free time is bad, idle hands... I'm not lazy. I just don't like doing any one thing for 8 hours a day. Actually, I almost like being bored, things being random and spontaneous, figuring out ways to occupy myself Some would say that's human. When you put anxiety on top of that 8 (or 8+), I just say forget it. Why bother? What happened to automation? Didn't humans at least kind of want to make it so everybody didn't have to work so much? Where is my margarita? Where's the party? Why is it 2009 and people not only still work 40 hours a week, they work even longer? Hell, I don't want any of that. I'll pass. It will be tough for me thinking the way I do, but I don't think it's ever going to be that great no matter what. I think my philosophy has actually helped me, though. Some may think it's immature, that I'm misinformed or ignorant, but I find comfort in it. I'm not like everyone else, part of that being socially anxious, and I surely don't want to be. I don't ever want to be "successful" if that means having to work all day, every day, for months at a time or, heck, even weeks at a time. I have nothing much to prove to this world. Continue on, everyone else. I'm just doing my thing.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

The suggestions I'm about to give you are far fetched and kinda depend on luck, but there is a possibility of getting money.

So, I have to get a job too but I am barely qualified for one. I plan to get one anyway, but one thing I'm hoping for is luck-as in finding money on the bus luck, winning monopoly luck-In terms of luck, it may seem really far-fetched and a pipe dream and so on and I totally get why you'd think that esp since you need money, like, pronto.but-like if you try long enough, you gotta win something sometime-I'm not saying play the lotto everyday, but maybe once a week or something, when the McDonald's monopoly thing comes around, try it-there's actually even a a woman who I saw on Oprah who made a living by doing sweepstakes type ****, no other income-but don't fall for any scams

Another thing that's far-fetched is going back to school, but not to get a degree that will eventually gain you money-no, what I mean is that if-well let me use myself as an example-there's a community college that I went to and since my parents aren't married and my mom doesn't make a lot of money, the school said our "Estimated Family Contribution" was $0, so I didn't have to pay for any of my classes thru Pell Grants and so on that I was awarded automatically cuz of my financial need, and I was given a check of like $1000 cuz of excess aid per semester-but that's not enough to survive on-so what I think you should do is while you're a student, *get an on campus job*-I mean they really shouldn't give a **** about your personality, they'd just want someone who could do their filing, and faxing or whatver the job is-that's how I got my first and only job, and there wasn;t even an interview process, all she said was are you eligible for work study status and I got the job-And you are highly skilled so even if there was an interview I doubt there's be any hesitation to hire you just because of your SA-Going back to college may seem like a stretch, but what are your options, and also it might be a good thing to have classes-I mean, really, w/your SA, I doubt you have much of a busy life no offense.

But then again, this might all be pointless if your parents are well off because then you'd probably have to pay for schooling out of pocket which would cancel out the benefit of getting a steady off campus job.

Another far fetched idea is finding a valuable coin, even a valuable American coin-go to the library and find a book on valuable coins and sort thru your pennies nickels or whatver on the off-chance you have something valuable.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> You have all the tools to get not only a good job but a great job, it's just a matter of placing yourself where you can get an opportunity to do so. To get in the door in a sector at first is tough and you do have to take something low paid to start with and the first job that come along. But you should use this as an opportunity to do something you actually want to do because your current expectations is just to get a check, why not look for some kind of paid internship to get you in the door? It may suck at first, but believe me it pays off. Or else, just look for something you actually want to do. Attend job fairs, look on monster for any type of jobs, not necesarily applying for them, but reading about the job description to see what interests you. Also give yourself another advantage, I'm not sure if you exercise or not, but you should. People do judge on appearance and you have to make yourself look the best you can. You should give yourself any advantage you can get.
> 
> Also you have to be proactive and request to talk to the company recruiter and advertise yourself. Not only do you have to show you are looking for a job, but you want THAT job. Have you considered going back to the temp agency? It's a lot of hard work, but that's all you can do is keep on going for it. Read websites on how to tailor your resume to make it look better.
> 
> Anything you do, which can be mundane as surfing on the web and typing on google believe it or not can become a marketable skill. It's just a matter of finding the right industry buzz words to use on your resume and that requires a bit of research. If you want, I can review your resume and see how it can be spiced up, omit your name, address and contact information. Not saying I'm all that knowledgeable or that my assistance would get you a job, but I do want to help based on what I experienced. All I have is a high school degree and started out with no tangible, useful skills. But I managed to turn that and build experience and kept building.


Really, I need some kind of steady income from an external source. I am not too picky right now, but am thinking long-term as well.

As far as working out/looks, I have lost around 20 lbs lately and am in better shape than I had been for awhile. Objectively, I think I am pretty average/"normal" looking but with SA it's hard to for me to really know. Then again, when I see people who are considered successful many of them look out of shape to me.

I do have skills and things I do that I just have a hard time relating to more traditional employment stuff. So I may let you see my resume or job descriptions and if you have any input.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Envision said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your sad story. You're a very bright guy and you express yourself well.
> 
> You probably need to talk to a job counselor. Hopefully they can provide a few suggestions.
> 
> ...


I am personally OK with the IRS. I do have some things to take care of, but nothing major. Currently having a negative income actually makes that easier in some ways.

I have never considered disability benefits for a number of reasons. A major one being that I know several people with physical/medical disabilities including close relatives who have what I might consider "more real" disabilities who have been denied benefits- even after contracting diseases from hospitals, being on private disability, having the use of company provided attorneys,etc. I haven't even been to a doctor or treated for anything for several years and the SA prevents me from really dealing with that or having much documentation. Even if this were a possibility, I don't think it would be enough to make it. So I would rather just deal with the unpleasantries of long term employment.

I am from Maryland but do not live there currently. Relocation is probably not an option. It is something I considered earlier but decided would ruin my life more than being unemployed here.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Futures said:


> I feel your pain man. Since earning my Bachelors degree 6 years ago, I've done nothing but spin my wheels ever since. I'm either unemployed or underemployed.
> 
> I'm so fed up with my situation that I'm strongly considering going back to school for some kind of certificate in a niche. My communications degree didn't exactly give me any skills.


I'm going back for a more technical/career oriented Associates Degree at a community college. I wonder if it will be enough to even get me in the door.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

BeNice said:


> I pretty much gave up a long time ago. Even though I have long-term part-time employment and I currently have a weekend job (don't like it much and some people would kill for it -- beach umbrella and chair rentals), work/wage-slavery is something I don't take too seriously. The only part that gets to me is the guilt. It's that deeply ingrained Puritan work ethic in Americans. Free time is bad, idle hands... I'm not lazy. I just don't like doing any one thing for 8 hours a day. Actually, I almost like being bored, things being random and spontaneous, figuring out ways to occupy myself Some would say that's human. When you put anxiety on top of that 8 (or 8+), I just say forget it. Why bother? What happened to automation? Didn't humans at least kind of want to make it so everybody didn't have to work so much? Where is my margarita? Where's the party? Why is it 2009 and people not only still work 40 hours a week, they work even longer? Hell, I don't want any of that. I'll pass. It will be tough for me thinking the way I do, but I don't think it's ever going to be that great no matter what. I think my philosophy has actually helped me, though. Some may think it's immature, that I'm misinformed or ignorant, but I find comfort in it. I'm not like everyone else, part of that being socially anxious, and I surely don't want to be. I don't ever want to be "successful" if that means having to work all day, every day, for months at a time or, heck, even weeks at a time. I have nothing much to prove to this world. Continue on, everyone else. I'm just doing my thing.


I know exactly how you feel. That is part of why I have tried to make it on my own, on my terms at my own pace, the last several years. I probably should have supplemented with a part time gig this whole time.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

letitrock said:


> The suggestions I'm about to give you are far fetched and kinda depend on luck, but there is a possibility of getting money.
> 
> So, I have to get a job too but I am barely qualified for one. I plan to get one anyway, but one thing I'm hoping for is luck-as in finding money on the bus luck, winning monopoly luck-In terms of luck, it may seem really far-fetched and a pipe dream and so on and I totally get why you'd think that esp since you need money, like, pronto.but-like if you try long enough, you gotta win something sometime-I'm not saying play the lotto everyday, but maybe once a week or something, when the McDonald's monopoly thing comes around, try it-there's actually even a a woman who I saw on Oprah who made a living by doing sweepstakes type ****, no other income-but don't fall for any scams
> 
> ...


I have never left college, actually. I have just gone on/off and taken medical leaves, withdrawn, been kicked out ( scholarships to being kicked out in 1 year originally because of SA) or withdrawn, and transferred several times.

I am an old pro at the financial aid thing. Being 30 I don't have to be concerned about my parents. I can also take out higher loans because of my status, but at some point that has to be re-paid. I have selected "work study" on my FAFSA every year but never been offered.

I really do have a busy life. I just don't seem to make very good use of my time as far as being "productive" goes.

Thanks for the replies/suggestions.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

I was hired for a job today. I am still looking. It is understood this is a part-time entry level deal. I might not mind keeping it as a 2nd job depending on how it goes and what else I can find.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

hey congrats man, thats a start


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Well, I got 2 hours of work from that job and no hours for the foreseeable future. 2nd interview, I did the best I could. The guy kept saying they would definitely have me back for another interview, but nothing.

I had some productive brainstorming and a burst of energy on the self-employed front and am giving it sort of a last hurrah to see what I can do. I guess I'll get around to applying for another 100 jobs and see if anything happens.

When I got the interviews I started feeling great, even though I was obviously nervous. I felt like I did what I needed to do and kept coming back with responses/questions and carrying on the conversation,etc. But after feeling good about things I just end up feeling worse than before since I am no closer to eating and had to spend money on going there,etc.


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

I've been reading this thread and I can understand your situation.

I am going through a similar situation.
I had to move to a small town where I am going through a bitter and anxiety ridden divorce. I will be staying in this small town because of legal and personal reasons.

The problem is that it is very hard to find a job in my field here.
I did manage to find one and I got laid off last november. I have been unemployed since then.

Now desperation is starting to set in . The b itch of an ex-wife and her father are yanking me around. they are putting all kinds of financial stress on me. they are also causing other problems for me.
They are very clever and I was caught flat flooted in this divorce.

Earlier I thought I could get by even in this small town. Like you had felt earlier I also was pretty gung-ho about money issues. but now the situation looks pretty grim and at my age of 41 I guess I have to do some survival jobs.

Yesterday I met my divorce lawyer and saw the b itch's proposal and it was full of shady and sneaky things she had inserted into the divorce petition.

Anyway sorry for hijacking your thread. I just had to vent and also wanted to let you know I am in a similar situation as you.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

No problem. I figured that at least a few of us could relate. That's why I made the post, in addition to my personal story.


----------



## arrow77 (Nov 26, 2007)

Can you tell me how you managed to support yourself by being self employed? You sound like the entrepreneurial type. I would love to hear and learn more from you! PM me!


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

arrow77 said:


> Can you tell me how you managed to support yourself by being self employed? You sound like the entrepreneurial type. I would love to hear and learn more from you! PM me!


"Support" is relative. I will send you a PM later ( if I forget, send me one). I am about passing out after being up all night and just checking my subscribed threads on SAS.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't know what state you live in, but have you considered or looked into whether you could get some help from Voc Rehab? If you have diagnosis like depression you would probably qualify for their services. If SA is your main diagnosis, qualifying may vary from state to state. It probably wouldn't be a short term (days or weeks) solution, but it could be in the longer term.


----------



## mypasswordneverworks (Dec 12, 2008)

I know several people with Master, JD, & Phd degrees, as well as people with a degree & 25+ years of experience that can't get jobs in this economy. It's not just the unskilled that are unemployed right now. It's a lot of the corporate/college-educated people.

I think people assume it is the non-educated group of the population that are unemployed--but that is not true. There are way too many educated & experienced people looking for work. People are taking jobs that are "beneath them" just to pay the bills---& so the companies can be picky. Who cares if someone has a degree if there is someone else with the same degree & 10 years experience willing to work for the same salary the inexperienced person wants? (you know?)


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

mypasswordneverworks said:


> I know several people with Master, JD, & Phd degrees, as well as people with a degree & 25+ years of experience that can't get jobs in this economy. It's not just the unskilled that are unemployed right now. It's a lot of the corporate/college-educated people.
> 
> I think people assume it is the non-educated group of the population that are unemployed--but that is not true. There are way too many educated & experienced people looking for work. People are taking jobs that are "beneath them" just to pay the bills---& so the companies can be picky. Who cares if someone has a degree if there is someone else with the same degree & 10 years experience willing to work for the same salary the inexperienced person wants? (you know?)


Yeah, I know. I AM a person with 10 years experience ( in the jobs I am looking at) willing to work for nothing, though.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

TheGMan,

One thing I have learned about the job market is that you have to be a HOUND to get anywhere. In this economy-as others have mentioned-the most qualified, educated people are not getting anything. In order to get the job, you have to EXTREMELY aggressive. I know that for someone with SA, this is difficult. But right now, you have to be in survival mode. Pushing past the SA will be hard, but what is worse? Starving and becoming homeless, or having a social anxiety attack? I'd take the attack over death, thank you.

You seem to have very employable, diverse skills w/some college education (but you have know degree, do you?). You also have no criminal history or any problems from past employers. All you need is to become aggressive, show those employers that you WANT it and you want it BAD. If you want it bad enough, you'll get it. Even if it takes five THOUSAND times.


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

It sucks for me. I have two degrees (one is a MS degree) in a technical field in one of the best job markets in the country. I send out 5-10 resumes a day and I have managed only 4 interviews (2 were for temp jobs) with companies since the end of Feb. I admit I don't have the best work history and I am MILES & MILES behind others my age professionally. 

What is the most depressing is hearing how great the job market is in this part of the country AND being in my mid 30's and having absolutely zero employment prospects


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

You've worked in a restaurant (11 yrs) /retail (2 years) /marketing. You seem quite marketable to me. 

You could put excellent work ethic since people were happy with your work. 

I just want to say keep trying. You should eventually find something if you are looking as hard as you say you are.


----------



## alkanterah (Apr 17, 2010)

In the same boat at the moment. For the last 7 years I've been working with my dad doing carpentry work but he's retired now and I'm completely incapable of running that business on my own. I'm the complete opposite of what it takes to be a business owner. 

I'm still living off the savings I put away while working there and have enough left for about 4-5 months of unemployment (been without work since last November). All I've been doing is applying to places online, through Monster or just their websites like at Walmart, Target, Lowes, etc.. Walmart was has been the only one I've gotten an interview at to no luck. 

I did some self-employment stuff last year while working to try and make extra money (probably the same as you did) but it proved to be too unreliable and eventually ended up costing more than I made. It relied too much on social networking with other people online and I'm no better at that than at dealing with people in person.


----------



## EYB (Jun 20, 2010)

Part of your story is so true for me - I've been self employed for 10 years- this is my 11th and when I started looking for part time- the loneliness just got too much for me- I thought I was unemployable- but I got a job - part time only last week. 

What made this different to the hundreds of other jobs I applied for was my attitude. From reading the other posts you really do have to start seeing yourelf differently so that's what will come across and then you'll get some where.

As for your skills- there is no way with marketing skills you aren't employable to other self employed people at the very least, and there isn't a business around that wouldn't want to know how to market themselves more effectively - do you have internet markeing skills or is if off line marketing skills because there is always a huge market for marketers. 

Anyway another thing you can do is to start reading some the really great anxiety books out there and start putting yourself through some of their suggestions because that will help change how you see yoursrelf

SA doesn't make it easy for you to see your gifts and talents and me or others saying you can do it probably won't settle either, so start reading them books and making small differences to yourself


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

ive been having a hard time finding a job too. I lost my job a month ago and have applied for 36 jobs in person. Applying online never works, you have to call them. Idk i dont really have any advice being i cant find a job either. But i do know that having a job helps a lil with depression. I'm not saying cures it but your depression will be a tiny bit less with a job.


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

I can't get hired anywhere due to a very poor job history in the past few years and having no references. The company that I worked for from 2007-2009 is closed and when I call the main number the phone has been disconnected. 

I had a temp job from Nov - Feb 2010 that ended suddenly at end of Feb and unemployed since that date

What do people do in this situation?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet but if you have someone, like a family member, who wants to help, perhaps they can do a fake job interview with you. Maybe even do a lot of these, and then they can point out things and give suggestions to help you improve that part of it.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

I was able to get called for several interviews a few months ago. I even got hired for two jobs that didn't work out. I took a couple weeks off from applying for jobs, and have now sent out twenty-resumes for Craigslist postings. I've also filled out four online job applications. Why in the frak is NO ONE calling me now?! What's so different about me from a few months ago? From a few to nothing in two months....can someone tell me what the hell's going on?


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

SAgirl said:


> You've worked in a restaurant (11 yrs) /retail (2 years) /marketing. You seem quite marketable to me.
> 
> You could put excellent work ethic since people were happy with your work.
> 
> I just want to say keep trying. You should eventually find something if you are looking as hard as you say you are.


Unfortunately it doesn't seem to work that way. All the years of good work history and people willing to vouch for me doesn't help with the social barriers.

I read an article in the local paper today about difficulties people with Asperger's have in finding work. While it's not the same thing, it reminded my all too much of S.A. and myself. One I/They get the hang of a job it's easy to do well and stick with it, but the social barriers to entry are enormous.


----------



## Old School Spike (Jun 30, 2010)

Have you tried temping agencies? I know that in the U.K at least one of the best ways to get an 'entry level' job or even experience is to book an appointment with the agency - you fill in their forms, answer some questions about what you will or won't do, how much you'll work for etc, then wait and hope - but at least if you get the call you just start work, no more interviews!


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

I've managed to live almost a year since I posted this. I did work 1 day at a "job," which was probably a net financial and mental loss. Otherwise I am still around and still struggling.

Thanks for all the suggestions.

Right now my focus is on SA treatment and therapy. One of the main objectives of my treatment plan is figuring out how to make a real sustainable income out of my self-employment ventures. So that's where my focus will be. realistically speaking, my business ventures DO have a lot more potential than any job I could get any time in the foreseeable future, without much more risk. My problem has always been dealing with the anxiety and depression when it comes to focus and time management.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

8 Years and back in this boat. I graduated with a new degree in 2014, but started a business in 2013 and stuck with that. Felt semi - "successful" for the first time with a legit business with employees, payroll, etc and lost it all a few months ago. Fortunately, I have a job lined up with a major company doing entry level work that's better than nothing but I'm sure I'll get fired from that soon.


----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

What do you actually want to be doing for a living?


----------

